# LG W 2486 L  ich habe ihn, aber...



## grosswahn (31. August 2009)

Hilfe ! LG macht sich wirklich keine Freunde, habe ja schon eiges darüber gelesen, aber die Hotline und überhaupt wenn man ein Problem hat, eine Katastrophe.
Der Forte manager geht natürlich nicht, sie sagen, ja der ist nicht kompatibel mit einer 64 bit version.aus, das wars, kein warum, keine besserung.nix.Bei einigen gehts bei einigen nicht.

aber mein hauptproblem ist, warum zieht das Netzteil im standbymodus und im herausgezogenen zustand vom monitor immer 4 watt. Gross beworben , ja im standby <> 1 watt, ich kriege das nicht hin.Wenn er läuft sagenhafte 28 watt bei herrlichen bild, aber standby katastrophe. Hat jemand eine idee ? Ist das netzteil defekt ? Danke.


----------



## derLordselbst (31. August 2009)

Netzteil defekt halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, meine Vermutungen zur 4 Watt-Entgleisung:

*1. Zu optimistische Herstellerangabe, die bei Serienstreuung nicht eingehalten werden kann:*
Die in den letzten Monaten bei Prad getestenen Monitore von LG hatten aber alle eine Standby-Verbrauch von 0,6 bis 2,1 Watt, bei angegebenen < 1,0 Watt.

*Ungeeignetes Strommess-Gerät:*
Der Standby-Verbrauch wird von vielen Strommessgeräten falsch angezeigt, bei den niedrigen Strömen sind 4 Watt - Anzeige bei realen Verbrauch unter 1 Watt durchaus möglich. (das hat mein Bruder aus Spass für sich bei 2 Messgeräten mal überprüft, da er Profi-Testgeräte in der Firma hat)

Ich würde gaaanz entspannt sowas hier kaufen, dann ist es Dir auch schnurz, ob es 1 oder 4 Watt sind:
EL MONEY SAVER S Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## grosswahn (31. August 2009)

Es ist in der Tat ein  Billigstrommessgerät. Nur 2 watt oder 3 watt wurden durch das gerät auch schon angezeigt. Ärgerlich , da ich dachte wenn schon ungenaue anzeige dann geht das eher auf 0 watt und zeigt gar nix an. Jetzt bin ich ganz verunsichert, da ich viel mit standby arbeite, ohne gleich alles auszuschalten, deshalb kaufe ich mir ja den, damit ich nicht den stromfresser habe.ich glaube ich muss mal das netzteil schnappen und irgendwo genau messen gehen, nur wo ? 
Ansonsten wie gesagt teuer aber messerscharf.


----------



## derLordselbst (1. September 2009)

Es gab ein Test in der c't zu preiswerten Strommessgeräten für Zuhause, den suche ich Dir mal raus und schreib die besten für Dich auf. 

Da gibt es auch Exemplare, die für Stand-By genau genug sind, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## krucki (2. September 2009)

Hi grosswahn,
leider kann ich nichts zu deiner Problemlösung beitragen. Hoffe ich darf dich hier trotzdem fragen, wie deine restlichen Erfahrungen sind mit dem Monitor. Helligkeit, Reaktionszeit, eventuell. Interpolation etc.... egal was, ich bin sehr gespannt. 
Danke.


----------



## greatsamson (2. September 2009)

hi, prad hat den 22iger davon getestet LG Flatron W2286L test es gibt kaum ein unterschied zu dem 24iger. ich selber bin auch im besitz eines lg w2486l möchte aber erst noch bisschen testen bevor ich was dazu schreibe.


----------



## grosswahn (2. September 2009)

Ich kann keine Schlierenbildung feststellen, ebenso ist der Kontrast fantastisch, die Schärfe unglaublich.Auch schaltet er alle Formate selbstständig so wie es sein muss.
Ärgerlich ist nach wie vor das die software forte manager nicht wirklich funktioniert, gerade die Vista Version 64 bit oder geschweige die windows 7 version keine chance. ein anruf bei der hotline bringt auch dort nur ein verzweifeln hervor.wir arbeiten dran.
Fakt ist, bisher zeigt mein strommessgerät genau die 28 watt des verbrauches an bei laufenden monitor, und beim standby 4 watt.naja ich lös das schon noch.


----------



## krucki (4. September 2009)

grosswahn schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Schlierenbildung feststellen, ebenso ist der Kontrast fantastisch, die Schärfe unglaublich.Auch schaltet er alle Formate selbstständig so wie es sein muss.
> Ärgerlich ist nach wie vor das die software forte manager nicht wirklich funktioniert, gerade die Vista Version 64 bit oder geschweige die windows 7 version keine chance. ein anruf bei der hotline bringt auch dort nur ein verzweifeln hervor.wir arbeiten dran.
> Fakt ist, bisher zeigt mein strommessgerät genau die 28 watt des verbrauches an bei laufenden monitor, und beim standby 4 watt.naja ich lös das schon noch.


 
Hm beim prad.de-Test stimmten die Standbywerte mit den Angaben von LG überein, allerding bei kleinen Bruder mit 22".

Der Test schreckt mich schon ein wenig ab. Ich bearbeite meine Fotos regelmäßig in Photoshop und habe nicht Lust mir noch ein Kolorimeter kaufen zu müssen.


----------

